# Tecumseh Snow King OHSK110 leaking oil



## Laker (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello,
Long time lurker, first time poster. ( I love this place)
I recently bought an Ariens 1128 made in 2004 off of Craigslist. According to the previous owner, it had been run less than 10 hours after two storms. It looks really nice, with no rust. Before I bought it, I started it up and it didn't leak, it did surge.
The oil was pretty dark and stained the dipstick. I doubt it had ever been changed. I changed the oil (Mobil1 5W30), the plug and cleaned the carb and jets. Now it starts first pull, and the surging is gone. Sounds strong. However within 30 seconds of start up, it starts to leak oil.  I was hoping it was just the breather, but no dice, it's above it. Before I take this apart, I was hoping the experts could chime in and let me know if they've seen this before and where I should focus on. Thanks in advance!
Mike


----------



## Laker (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I've answered my own question. looking at the exploded diagram: 
The highest point of clean oil I see is beneath the rocker cover gaskets and above the head gasket, so I think it's the rocker cover gasket, part number 35952. (#159)


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.The only gaskets above the breather would be,the valve cover or the head gasket.If the head gasket were bad,I would think the engine would/could show signs of not running properly.My GUESS would be a bad valve cover gasket,which is easy enough to check.Hope this helps.

We were posting at the same time.Glad we agree.

Also-Here is a link to the service manual,if,you don't have it.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## Laker (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks usmcgrunt, appreciate the reply and tech guide!
Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your welcome Mike,let us know what you find,we all learn from each other.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have found that Synthetic oils will leak easier if there is a bad seal somewhere.


----------



## Laker (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, so I replaced the rocker cover gasket, (Tecumseh p/n 35952) and torqued down to 55 in/lbs per the manual & it still leaked. I drained out the M1 5W30 and replaced with straight HD 30W. My thinking was, the snow blower is always going to be in the attached garage, so the block will never drop below 40F for a cold start. It still leaks, but a little less.  I noticed the oil on the aluminum cylinder head, and also dripping out of the governor bolt. "OMG what have I done/bought? Do I have a cracked head? What about the Governor seal?" I figure this HAS to be related. I did some more Google work searching on the Governor leak and hit this gem on Smokstak.com: (Hobbytalk won't let me directly post the url until I have more posts)
_*
"Check to see that the crankcase breather is working as it should. If it is clogged or otherwise restricted you will build up pressure in the case and it will force oil out where ever it can" - John Newman, Jr. *_

Here is my breather tube (from the inside) before clean-out. Insect nest with eggs! I will refill with fresh M1 5W30, clean off the leaked oil and update y'all tomorrow. 
*Fingers Crossed*


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

That was good investigative work John.It could certainly be the cause of ALL your leaks.Let us know if this actually corrects the leaking,and thank you for posting the follow ups.:thumbsup:


----------



## Laker (Oct 27, 2012)

John was the guy on the other forum that suggested the breather:
I am happy to report that even with M1 5W30. No leaks or seeps!!! To start seeing oil seep out of several places on no-longer-made Tecumseh made my stomach drop.

Best Regards,
Mike Lake (Laker)


----------



## Laker (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is the other post that I can share now that I have 5 posts here myself:
http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37649#3


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry Mike.Must be my dyslexia acting up.Glad to hear you solved the problem and were nice enough to post the results.:thumbsup:


----------

